# Fall/Winter Kills for the '09/'10 Season



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Kody(carbon kid), might have gotten a nice 10 pointer.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

once i get the card out of my Dad's phone, I wil have a pic of a hog i shot last weekend with my bow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have shot one hog so far with my bow this fall, it's on my post that i have about it. The pictures are really terrible because it's dark out, the hog is black, and the pics are off of my dad's phone.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Went out opening evening yesterday, and even though I didn't get anything, it was probably one of my best hunts! I had a group of 3 bucks come out after shooting light as I was getting ready to go. One was a huge 8 or 10. They ended up sparing 40 yds away from me and made a scrape right under my stand! I also saw another deer (not sure if it was a buck or doe), but its front half up to the shoulders was normal brown, the back half was... white!! Hoping they come out a little earlier tonight.:tongue:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

That is so awesome! I want to see a deer like that sometime. Would you ever take it?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> Went out opening evening yesterday, and even though I didn't get anything, it was probably one of my best hunts! I had a group of 3 bucks come out after shooting light as I was getting ready to go. One was a huge 8 or 10. They ended up sparing 40 yds away from me and made a scrape right under my stand! I also saw another deer (not sure if it was a buck or doe), but its front half up to the shoulders was normal brown, the back half was... white!! Hoping they come out a little earlier tonight.:tongue:


Openning day was yesterday but i wasnt about to get out yesterday but was this morning. Saw close to nothing cept for one small buck that was coming on a bee line right at the blind until he finally saw it, whurled around and stop at about 45-50 yards. Wasnt able to get a shot on him but it was a decent day none the less. Hoping to be about to get back out soon.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> That is so awesome! I want to see a deer like that sometime. Would you ever take it?


Honestly, I'm not sure. Probably not, unless it was one HUGE buck.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya I'm not positive but I am pretty sure its illegal to shoot a white one in MN


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Ya I'm not positive but I am pretty sure its illegal to shoot a white one in MN


Its legal here because it isn't completely white, otherwise it would be.


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess i'll start up the pics...my first deer EVER, just got him on Sunday morning in wisconsin.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Not bad for a first deer. How do you like your turbohawk? How does it shoot? I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

it's awesome, couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Jake really?! another one ha. Nice deer whitetail.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

starting to really look good. Went out today after fb practice and on the way in saw a coyote so just sat for a while to see if he'd come in any. He closed the gap about 50 yards and then decided he had enough and left. Finally got to the blind and got settled and no more than 20 minutes later i can hear footsteps and leaves crunching behind me. Sure enough, fawn shows up about 3 yards away. I really didnt want to take a fawn for my first archery deer so i wait. She kept looking back so I knew mama was behind her. after about 3 minutes she showed but would never give me a good shot. after about another 5 minutes (felt like 30) she walked away with her fawn in tow. Hopefully I'll get back out this weekend, but that really got me wanting to head back out int he morning...darn school...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> starting to really look good. Went out today after fb practice and on the way in saw a coyote so just sat for a while to see if he'd come in any. He closed the gap about 50 yards and then decided he had enough and left. Finally got to the blind and got settled and no more than 20 minutes later i can hear footsteps and leaves crunching behind me. Sure enough, fawn shows up about 3 yards away. I really didnt want to take a fawn for my first archery deer so i wait. She kept looking back so I knew mama was behind her. after about 3 minutes she showed but would never give me a good shot. after about another 5 minutes (felt like 30) she walked away with her fawn in tow. Hopefully I'll get back out this weekend, but that really got me wanting to head back out int he morning...darn school...


 Good luck to you! I still have a week and 1 day from our archery season, i hope to see this guy opening morning.
he's a nice eight point for florida and he's out past the ears. they aren't the best pics we have of him, the better pics are on my Dad's laptop.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

whitetailboy said:


> I guess i'll start up the pics...my first deer EVER, just got him on Sunday morning in wisconsin.


Jeez.. even had a run in with the local law enforcement eh?


----------

